# Sugarloaf 5/9/11, Closing Day.



## maineskier69 (May 10, 2011)

(first time posting pics on this board so bear with me)
With some "occupational manuevering", I got the green light to take Monday off to end my season on Sugarloaf's last day.  
Snoseek came up to Portland Sunday night and crashed at our house (after a couple of beers) to set us up for a Monday AM departure.  As we made the ride up to The Carrabassett Valley, we had a bit of concern about the wind, but fortunately it was not an issue for operations.
Pulled into the lot after 10 to boot up and crack a beer then made our way over to The Superquad.
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226400_1858699879244_1593319542_1817252_5013224_n.jpg

Decided to make Kings Landing our warm up run along with finding a hiding spot to stash some beverages.  The coverage on Kings Landing, Hayburner and Skidder was fantastic.  After hitting these, we met up with a friend (Sugarloaf seasonal local) and ventured to some stuff "beyond the rope".  After a brief hike we made it to the T-Bar line which was still nicely covered wall to wall.  Snowseek showing his respect the authoritye...
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/230190_1857867378432_1593319542_1816060_337145_n.jpg
From there we managed a nice run down Narrow Gauge which even though closed, was still holding a great amount of snow then enjoyed a few good laps on "the front 3" that were open and a dicey jaunt down what was left of Tote Road.
We decided to extend the day to the max and took a break at the base of the Super Quad with some of the locals that traditionally wait for the very last chair and then jumped on before them so they could keep it going.
Once at the top we decided to finish off the year with one last Skidder.  Our other buddy went with the finalists on a hike to the summit to really make their last run count.  We were glad we made the choice we had made as the legs were feelin it pretty good at that point and we had traveling ahead of us.
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228591_1857844577862_1593319542_1816037_7388962_n.jpg

It was a great end to a great season and hate seeing it end (always do).  Now we are left with this huge void to fill in our lives till the guns fire up again. (unless we hike...)


----------



## snowmonster (May 10, 2011)

Nice grab, guys! I wish I was with you but I'm not as skilled at occupational maneuvering. Looks like the upper mountain trails are holding snow pretty well. I'm still pissed that I didn't hit the t-bar line. How is Candyside holding up? That's the key if the Loaf wants to make a run at next weekend.


----------



## maineskier69 (May 10, 2011)

Candyside was holding up well.  The only place that would (and always is) a concern is at the bottom by the SQ.  Even then, years past we had to click out and walk through mud/water bars/rocks to load.  But in years past we also had Spillway to play on reducing the need to go to the bottom.  
It is supposed to be pretty mild this week and seeing how much snow they had lost on the natural trails from the previous week would be a concern.  
Botttom line is that they probably could pull it off this weekend with some major snow farming at the base of the SQ, but they have thrown in the towel and bowed out gracefully.  As a Boyne passholder I respect their decision and feel like my season is complete (did I just say that?).   Starting off at SR in October and finishing at SL May 9th is a helluva run in my book.  
Now SL can focus on the new lift and more Brackett Basin.   We watched the maint crew pulling chairs off Spillway yesterday as they watched us ski through closed terrain!


----------



## snowmonster (May 10, 2011)

Alright, then. I respect their decision too -- although my ultra-competitive side wants them to make a go of it this weekend.


----------



## maineskier69 (May 10, 2011)

You have the ways and means to get more.


----------



## snowmonster (May 10, 2011)

Let me know when you're heading to Tux. I'd appreciate the company.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 10, 2011)

Eeking out every last run.  Love your carb-loading, very important.

5 months till Locke, it'll fly by.


----------



## maineskier69 (May 10, 2011)

Carb loading, love it and will be using the term.  Sounds better to some than drinking beer at 10am, but it is a completely acceptable practice in this crazy winter society we live in.

Snowmonster, being a weekend warrior and having expirienced Tucks on a nice Saturday, I know what a circus that place can be (like what I heard about this past Sat).  Would not rule out some auto road action although sources have told me the snowfields are going quick, the chutes (Airline?, Bon Zai Pipeline?)could be nice.  Been years since I have pulled one of those off where you ski down and have to hike back up to your car (gets deceiving).


----------



## snoseek (May 10, 2011)

Man this was a good closing day. Bonus for sure, thought I was done. Thanks all for a great year. The silver pass was a great investment. See you around this summer for sure. Come on November (or OCT)!


----------



## snowmonster (May 11, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> Eeking out every last run.  Love your carb-loading, very important.
> 
> 5 months till Locke, it'll fly by.


Carb loading at the Barker deck is the way to go!


maineskier69 said:


> Snowmonster, being a weekend warrior and having expirienced Tucks on a nice Saturday, I know what a circus that place can be (like what I heard about this past Sat).  Would not rule out some auto road action although sources have told me the snowfields are going quick, the chutes (Airline?, Bon Zai Pipeline?)could be nice.  Been years since I have pulled one of those off where you ski down and have to hike back up to your car (gets deceiving).


Auto Road is already partly open and should be open all the way in a few weeks. Will definitely plan a trip. The Great Gulf (Airplane, Pipeline, etc.) is north facing and should hold snow well. Ended my season last year on the east snowfields and want to do it again.


snoseek said:


> Man this was a good closing day. Bonus for sure, thought I was done. Thanks all for a great year. The silver pass was a great investment. See you around this summer for sure. Come on November (or OCT)!


Looking forward to summer. Hope you get a few days off. Let me know if you want to join us around Mt. Washington.


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2011)

Nice report.  Some great shots.  Jealous of you making closing day.  Glad you got it done.

I would love to try the auto road trip.  Always got something going on with kids sports this time of year.


----------



## snowmonster (May 11, 2011)

Bob R said:


> I would love to try the auto road trip.  Always got something going on with kids sports this time of year.



Trailboss and I were talking of doing this next month. I'll PM you details if you are interested.


----------



## Vortex (May 12, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Trailboss and I were talking of doing this next month. I'll PM you details if you are interested.



Thanks if I can swing it I would love to go.  My place is 45 min form there. We could come the night before to shorten the day a bit.


----------



## snowmonster (May 12, 2011)

^ Sounds like a plan, Bob. I'll see if maineskier 69 and snoseek are also up to it.


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2011)

Bob R said:


> Nice report. Some great shots. Jealous of you making closing day. Glad you got it done.
> 
> I would love to try the auto road trip. Always got something going on with kids sports this time of year.


 

The auto road blog states that they may open all the way to summit this weekend.


----------

